# [SOLVED] kodowanie (nano, mc)

## qbsiu

Jak w temacie! Chodzi o polskie znaki w programach: nano i mc (więcej takich uchybień nie znalazłem)... 

Już nie wiem co mam robić... Tak niby wszystko okej... :/

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont | grep -v "#"

consolefont="lat2a-16"
```

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

```
gentoo qbsiu # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5.2 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4-qbsiu i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4-qbsiu i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 May 2008 20:37:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage "

USE="3dnow X aac accessibility acl alsa arts berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr encode exif ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl tcpd truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="spell gtk alsa cdr dvd dvdr mmx sse sse2 sse3 x264 sdl mp3 vorbis exif gif jpeg png cdparanoia cups pcre openal X opengl ogg truetype dbus aac cairo hal mpeg quicktime win32codecs ffmpeg xml xv nls slang -ipv6 encode kde qt3 qt4 zlib arts real nsplugin -static accessibility 3dnow unicode opengl"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

FIX_EURO="no"

```

Już chyba wszystko co mogłem pokazać... Oczywiście myślałem, że skompilowanie nano z flagami slang i ncurses coś pomoże...   :Rolling Eyes:  Nic....

Może ma ktoś ten sam problem? Lub wie jak go rozwiązać?Last edited by qbsiu on Sun May 25, 2008 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik

```
emerge nano mc -pv
```

----------

## qbsiu

```
gentoo qbsiu # emerge nano mc -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-2.1.1-r1  USE="ncurses nls slang spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.2_pre1  USE="X gpm nls unicode -samba" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## unK

Eeee, dziwna sprawa.

Ja mam tak:

```
unknown@localhost ~ $ emerge nano mc -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-2.1.1-r1  USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.2_pre1  USE="X gpm nls unicode -samba" 0 kB 

```

I nie mam problemu z żadnym z nich. W takim wypadku można by się czepić conajwyżej nano. A co konkretnie ci nie działa w mc? Ogólnie nie ma polskich znaków, czy nie ma np. tylko w podpowiedziach i pomocy?

----------

## qbsiu

Polskie znaki. 

Temat rozwiązany w TTY wystarczyło zmienić consolefont - zmieniłem na

```
qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont | grep -v "#"

CONSOLEFONT="ter-216n"

consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

qbsiu@gentoo ~ $ 
```

I jest okej! A pod KDE (konsola) także zmiana czcionki na DejaVu Sans..... Błahostka... 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

